# I'm on a Toilet Bowl!!!



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

so I won an ebay auction, a stupid one, but fun and maybe it'll bring some publicity. currently advertising on someone's toilet lol. Here's the link...and click on toilet:

http://www.bidmyspace.com/ (it works better in explorer)


----------



## Vtec44 (Apr 24, 2006)

So I can say that I pooped on your site? LOL That's pretty funny!


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

haha thats cool.


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

yea, i hope it leads to some publicity. i know that this guy's site has received good publicity lately (local tv, radio), so hopefully it'll pour over to me.


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I really don't know what to say.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Interesting ad concept for sure. I wonder how it will all pan out.

With all the press coverage, seems like a good outlet for exposure. 

If he didn't have any coverage/traffic, it would be a waste of buyer's money.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Im local o this guy, well Im DC hes in Bmore, and I heard the Micky and Amilea show. The guy is kinda funny and if it kicks some business to you, good deal. Not sure how much you paid but it sounds like a fun idea.


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

Hope they leave the lid UP for ya!


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

*let's see if this pays off*

i'll try to keep this anti self promoting...

we recently won an ebay auction to advertise on this guy's toilet (you can see the site here: http://www.bidmyspace.com - then click on toilet). anyway, he just updated our page with a video blog...thought you all might enjoy watching it lol - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZNKxVer6Jo


----------



## imageman (May 16, 2006)

Wao! iam speechless!!!


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

that's good stuff man. 

so how long do you have his toilet for? Did you have to sign a contract?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I use this man's toilet. It's the only one I use.


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Haha that's so funny.. well done Burn! But that video is soooo annoying!


----------



## bidmyspace (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey everybody, Jon here from bidmyspace.com I just wanted to say that burntees has been a trip to work with and that he owns the tiolet page for the lifetime of my website. Currently 05/20/2006 but by the looks of things I will probably adding an addition 3 years since it has really taken off. He got a really good deal I was so surprised, good luck to him. 

He did not point me to this forum I saw it via my website stats and clicked on the link I was curious.

Anyway, thanks for the nice comments. And for those that enjoy my outrageous videos... THANKS!

Later T-DUDES and T-DUDETTES!


----------



## BurnTees (Aug 10, 2005)

Adam said:


> Haha that's so funny.. well done Burn! But that video is soooo annoying!


comon Adam! the video's great! i think we're close to 200 views now on youtube.


----------



## FTWear (Feb 12, 2006)

=D this is brilliant. The guy's certainly ingenious!!


----------



## Ball Fish (Jun 14, 2006)

I just had a brainstorm. I have yet to see this but a new area to advertise...on urinal cakes. Sounds sick I know but the plastic net stuff that covers the urinal cakes. You know you always glance down when throwin a whizz.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

A New Zealand sign company won an advertising award for a poster on a urinal that was heat sensitive. The urinal was blank until urinated on, at which point the heat caused the ad to start being revealed.

Some bars have HD tv's in the urinal (not wall mounted, in the urinal itself).

It seems to be the latest hot area in advertising actually.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> Hope they leave the lid UP for ya!


 Classic


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey I just saw your "toilet bowl" funny stuff - did it work out for you?


----------



## DMS (Jan 28, 2007)

pretty cool T's


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

This whole thread wins so much.


----------

